# Jbk bowstrings and the acs have joined forces



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Jbk bowstrings and the american cancer society have joined forces to help raise money for research and a cure for two of the most common forms of cancer breast and prostate, now you can also help. Purchase a set of pink strings at the cost of $65.00 tyd and a donation of $10.00 will be made in your name behalf of jbk bowstrings, or a set of blue for the same price and donation.
If you would like a pink and blue set that will cost $70.00 tyd and a donation of $20.00 will be made in your name on behalf of jbk bowstrings. If you are interested in helping for a great cause pm me and let's get started fighting against cancer.
Thank you, jbk bowstrings
if you have any questions you may contact alan rowe from the american cancer society at
1-207-373-3706 or 1-207-474-8539


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## kydirtbag (Sep 5, 2007)

This is an awesome thing that you are doing...I may have to support the blue and pink strings because my aunt is a 30+ year survivor of breast cancer and my grandfather died of prostate cancer 30 years ago.

Do you have the measurements for the Elite XLR? PM me for more if you need to

Keep it up and God bless
Jay


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

pm sent thank you


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt for a great cause


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Bump for a great guy and a great cause.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

ttt for a great cause!!!!!!!


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt for ya mr jeff


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt for a great cause


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

*Strings still doing great!*

Jeff, just thought I would let you know I have @ 1000 arrows through the string and have pressed my bow a few times and even added 1/4" to my draw length and still my peep is dead on I have not seen any rotation. Great string!


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

well that is great! glad everything is working out for you keep me posted on how things are going.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

ttt

This is an awesome cause. I was originally going to get a pink and black string, but I think I am going to go with the pink and blue, my aunt passed away from breast cancer, and my best friends dad (who is like a dad to me) was diagnosed with prostate cancer, he has had surgery and radiation and is okay for now. I am getting a Diamond Razor Edge with pink limbs 60#'s let me know if you will need anything else and how you want payment.

God Bless You.:angel::set1_applaud:


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you very much pm sent


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

early morning bump


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

TTT

For a great cause!


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

thank you camoprincess for helping to fight cancer, i hope you enjoy your strings.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Jeff,

Can't wait to get the string in the mail and get it on my bow. Just got my bowjax yesterday and they are going to look awesome. Will post some pics as soon as I get it all set up.

camoprincess


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

looking forward to seeing the pic's thanks.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

bump for great strings and a great cause...


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Jeff,

Take a look over on the women's forum at Girls Gone Huntin' I have pics posted there. It won't let me post them on two different threads.

Thanks again they look awesome and I absolutely love them.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

i just looked nice looking set up and thank you for the donation.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Bump for awesome strings and a great cause


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## saddleman37 (May 17, 2009)

ttt ~

My wife absolutely loves her pink and blue string ~ great job Jeff


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------

